# Bild am Ende schwächer machen?



## Lunam (10. August 2007)

Wie kann ich es machen, dass am Anfang eines Bildes die normale kräftige Farbe ist und dann kontinuierlich schwächer wird? Also verblast.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (10. August 2007)

Hi Lunam,

kannst du deine Frage etwas genauer formulieren. Es ist schwer sich darunter etwas vorzustellen ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## emoji (10. August 2007)

Hey, also ich versteh's 
Hm, irgendwie einen Verlauf drüber legen?


----------



## funimal (10. August 2007)

Hi,
also wenn du mit "Abschwächen", von undurchsichtig -> durchsichtig meinst, dann könnte dir folgendes Tutorial weiterhelfen (Schritt 3, Seite 2): http://weblog.pixelgalerie.com/74

MfG,
Dennis Hofmann


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (10. August 2007)

Aber geholfen hat es ihm auch nicht wirklich ...

Also, öffne dein Bild, mach die Hintergrundebene zu einer bearbeitbaren Ebene. Dupliziere die Ebene. Das Original entsättigst du jetzt. Auf die Ebene darüber wendest du eine Ebenenmaske an. In dieser Ebenenmaske erstellst du einen Verlauf (schwarz und weiß), wie du ihn haben möchtest.
Die schwarzze Farbe des Verlaufs bringt Transparenz und es scheint auf die entsättigte Ebene durch ...


----------



## funimal (10. August 2007)

Genau dies wird in dem Tutorial erklärt 
http://weblog.pixelgalerie.com/74/2/
MfG,
Dennis Hofmann


----------



## Lunam (11. August 2007)

Erstens bin ich eine sie -.-

und Zweitens mein ich...bei manchen Wallpapers sieht man ja wenn ich eine Figur von oben nach unten auflöst oder sich sein Körper in den Wolken vermischt.


----------



## BlaZZ0r (11. August 2007)

Meinst du dabei z.B. so etwas ?

http://www.abload.de/img/desktophintergrund0hr.png


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (11. August 2007)

@Lunam: Entschuldige bitte den Irrtum. 

Erstelle für die gewünschte Ebene einfach eine Ebenenmaske. Darauf kannst du jetzt einen Verlauf erstellen. Schwarz wird transparent, weiß deckend und die Grautöne halbtransparent.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Lunam (15. August 2007)

Ja BlaZZ0r so ^^

@ Dennis Schmidt Bei mir wird dann das Bild nur heller oder dunkler o.o


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. August 2007)

Hast du den Verlauf auch auf der "Ebenenmaske" angewendet?
Wenn du ihn nur auf dem Bild anwendest funktioniert es nicht.
Entscheidend in diesem Zusammenhang ist auch die Farbe der Ebene unter dem Bild mit der Ebenenmaske.

Alex


----------



## Lunam (15. August 2007)

Ich hab das Bild mache ein Dublikat davon und bei dem Dublikat des Bildes mach ich eine Ebenemaske und den Verlauf....nur mein Problem ist das man das jetzt nicht sieht.

Siehe Bild:

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5706/bild1zp2.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. August 2007)

So bringt die Maske natürlich nichts. Setze zwischen die beiden Ebenen mal eine leere und fülle diese mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl. Dann verstehst du hoffentlich was ich schon oben bezüglich der Ebene unter dem Bildgeschrieben  habe.


Alex


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Ja aber dann hab ich ja Farbe mit drinnen aber ich will keine Farbe....


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,

ich kann mir auf der Arbeit leider die Bilder bei imageshack nicht anschauen, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe willst du dein Bild unten/oben "durchsichtig" machen.

Die beschriebene Methode mit dem Verlauf und der Ebenemaske ist schon richtig. Wenn du aber eine farbige Ebene darunter hast, wird dein Bild entsprechend farbig auslaufen. Hast du wie beschrieben ein Duplikat darunter wirst du keine Änderung sehen.

Blende deine Hintergrundebene aus und dein Bild wird durchsichtig verlaufen. Beim Speichern als JPG wird das Durchsichtige aber mit Weiss ersetzt (JPG unterstützt keine Transparenz), da musst du ein anderes Format wählen. Für die Verwendung auf einer Webseite nimmst du entsprechend die Farbe deines Hintergrundes.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Das Bild und der Hintergrund sind ja auf einem Bild und da geht das nicht hab ich grad ausprobiert :-(


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,



> Das Bild und der Hintergrund sind ja auf einem Bild



Wie jetzt ?  Wieviele Ebene hast du den ?

Dein Bild sollte nur noch aus einer Ebene (restliche ggf. ausblenden) bestehen. Dann wird dein Hintergrund transparent.

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Screenshot auf der ersten Seite aber hier nochmal:

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o279/Engelchen18/bild1.jpg

Nur auf das Bild achten nicht die Aktionen :-(


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,

sorry :-( habe auf der Arbeit keine Berechtigung für diese "Bilderseiten", bzw. die werden geblockt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. August 2007)

Lunam hat gesagt.:


> Das Bild und der Hintergrund sind ja auf einem Bild und da geht das nicht hab ich grad ausprobiert :-(



Siehe Anhang.


Alex


----------



## Khanrem (16. August 2007)

Also du hast im Moment 2 Ebenen
1. Hintergrund Kopie
2. Hintergrund

Blende die Ebene Hintergrund einfach mal aus (aufs Auge klicken)
Dann müsste dein Bild eigentlich transparent werden.
Jetz noch ein bisschen verschiedene Längen des Verlaufs ausprobierern bis es soweit übergeht wie du es haben willst.


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Ja das is der Effekt den hab ich hinbekommen und wie geht der Effekt wenn sich zum Beispiel die Beine auflösen (durchsichtig werden)? Ohne das sie jetzt mit irgendwas verschmelzen.

Danke für die vielen Antworten :-(


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,

also die Beine sollen in deinen schwarzen Hintergrund verlaufen ?

Dann muss die "Person" auf einer extra Ebene freigestellt sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Nein nicht verlaufen einfach transparent werden ^^' Wie bie nem Geist ^^'


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. August 2007)

Irgendwie sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ... :-(

Du willst, dass sich die Beine nach unten auflösen - sie sollen aber nicht mit etwas verschmelzen? Das passiert aber rein optisch schon automatisch wenn eine Hintergrundebene aktiv ist (egal ob diese mit einer Farbe gefüllt ist oder aus einem Photo besteht). Deshalb dürfte der Post von Stefan doch eigentlich deinem Wunsch entsprechen, oder?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1471543-post15.html

Ich würde dich einfach mal bitten bei deinem aktuellen Projekt ("Hintergrund" sowie "HintergrundKopie" plus Ebenenmaske) die Hintergrundebene auszublenden und uns respektive mir  kurz zu schildern was ab diesem Punkt noch an deinem gewünschten Effekt fehlt. Vielen Dank. 

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,



> nicht verlaufen einfach transparent



Genau das mein ich doch. 
Wenn auf deinem Bild der Hintergrund einfarbig ist, dann reicht es wenn du eine neue Ebene mit deiner Hintergrundfarbe füllst (evtl. nur den unteren Teil), diese Ebene unter deine "Beinebene" (die mit der Person) ziehst und dann wie schon beschrieben auf die "Beinebene" einen Verlauf anwendest.
Es kommt überall der neue Hintergrund zum Vorschein und weil dieser die selbe Farbe hat wie in der "Beinebene" werden die Beine zu Geisterbeinen.

Ciao Stefan

edit : Ich tippe einfach zu langsam


----------



## Lunam (18. August 2007)

SO hat funktioniert...jetzt mus sicih nur noch schauen dass das auch beim speichern so bleibt -.-

Wenn ich es abspeichern will als GIF schneidet es das nur unten weg O_O

Bild wie es auch nach dem Speichern aussehen soll: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7932/bild11af7.jpg


Und so sieht es aus wenn ichs als GIF speichern will: http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2685/bild22qz0.jpg


----------

